# Elliot Hickory



## Freqman1 (Sep 20, 2020)

RARE C. 1892 ELLIOTT HICKORY SAFETY BICYCLE  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for RARE C. 1892 ELLIOTT HICKORY SAFETY BICYCLE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 20, 2020)

This old chestnut just cannot find a home.  You have to give the seller credit as they keep trying over and over.


----------



## bike (Sep 20, 2020)

I bet it was a decent bike before someone went off on it...


----------



## 1motime (Sep 20, 2020)

Sad.............  The paint should just wipe off with a thinner rag.  Seat is "professionally" restored?


----------



## Blue Streak (Sep 20, 2020)

Sold at auction in 2009:


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Sep 20, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> This old chestnut just cannot find a home.  You have to give the seller credit as they keep trying over and over.



Can someone educate me a bit; I'm not so familiar with these early 1890s bikes.  Is this particular elliot hickory full sized, or is this a juvenile model.  I see it has 24 inch wheels, and I was always under the impression that bikes of this nature are rated as full size with a 28 or 30 inch wheel.  What can yall tell me about that?


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 20, 2020)

Pics for archive are large.


----------



## Blue Streak (Sep 20, 2020)

Other than seat post is backwards, saddle leather not done well and handlebars are wrong, what is there looks original. Overall tire diameter should be 28" but not sure what seller is measuring. Elliptical sprocket was an option. Info from 1893 Hickory Wheel Company catalog: 









































From www.sterba-bike.cz:


----------



## bikejunk (Sep 26, 2020)

Seat post looks home made should be more curved . the wooden part of these wheels just under the rim .measure about 24  probably what they are measuring


----------

